# CEO



## xxatti

Is there a Russian abbreviation for the English title of CEO "chief executive officer"?


----------



## Grizlyk

Why dont you explain what that chief does, coz I dont really understand who is it exactly.


----------



## Binario

I can't think of any such abbreviation right now. I'm not even sure there's an exact translation of the term. The closest I can think of is "член руководства", "один из руководителей"  (literally-"member of the top management", "one of the top managers"). But even those don't have abbreviated forms.


----------



## Kolan

Binario said:


> I can't think of any such abbreviation right now. I'm not even sure there's an exact translation of the term. The closest I can think of is "член руководства", "один из руководителей"  (literally-"member of the top management", "one of the top managers"). But even those don't have abbreviated forms.


CEO - this is exactly how Ostap Bender assigned himself for the concession of 12 chairs.

"Член..." may not, obviously, be appropriate. I bet no abbreviation for CEO in the Soviet time existed, even inofficially, it would not be just tolerated. I believe that the main reason for that was a high concentration of power at each level.


----------



## ANB

I think the closest you'd get would be "исполнительный директор", which literally means "executive director".

In Russian enterprises, the top position is nearly always called a директор (director). Titles such as officers have been making inroads into Russian only very recently, and I think someone who's still living in Russia and works in business would know about it more than I do. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## tram-pam-pam

"исполнительный директор исполнительно исполнял роль Остапа" (c) yandex.ru


----------



## xxatti

Ok, so I take it there is no title abbreviation then. I mean if I am the director of a company and were going to sign my name and title on Russian documents and contracts, etc. would I just put 

Xxatti, исполнительный директор
Xxatti, и.д.

Or could I just put "Xxatti, CEO" and people would get the idea?


----------



## Kolan

Xxatti, исполнительный директор
Xxatti, и.д.
"Xxatti, CEO

P.S. "Великий комбинатор не посещал менеджерских курсов, не чертил диаграмм, не следил за курсами акций транснациональных компаний."
http://www.osp.ru/cw/1997/37/24053/

"главный руководитель работ и технический директор" 
http://www.geocities.com/baja/dunes/1927/IX.html


----------



## tram-pam-pam

"главный исполнительный офицер"... о, как
http://www.bdo.ru/press_centre/news/?form=print&id=68

ридна мова... 

 

зы
"(е) заменить в пункте 53 (1) слова "Директор медицинской службы тюрьмы" на слова "*Главный исполнительный офицер* системы здравоохранения исправительного учреждения";
Охрана здоровья в уголовно-исполнительной системе - Методы работы с осужденными ...

Ой.  
А, это уже оказалось про Австралию. Боже, храни королеву. 

Ещё два раза "ой". И покраснела. И прикрылась веером.  Но прочла внимательно и не без удовольствия. 
Хороший документ. Чёткий.
Прошу прощения за офф-топик...


----------



## FYV

In Russia there are two main forms of private companies - а_кционерные общество (joint stock company) _and _общество с ограниченной ответственностью (equivalent to Ltd.)._
The head of the management of a joint stock company is called _президент _(it is elected by shareholders).
The head of the management of what is equivalent to Ltd. is called _генеральный директор_
There are no special abbreviations for these titles.

But I think that it's better just to write "Xxatti, CEO", because there are no strict correspondence between posts in Russian and American businesses. Also if you write _Some name, генеральный директор _and then somebody decides to translate it to english you may get _Some name, general director._


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> А, это уже оказалось про Австралию. Боже, храни королеву.


У Австралии глубоко укоренившиеся тюремные традиции. Вся колония задумывалась Великобританией как сплошная тюрьма. Так что самым важным начальником там мог быть только *главный исполнительный офицер* (_г.и.о._) тюрьмы. Хотя _приговоры в исполнение_ приводил явно не он. (Здорово ж они там напуганы, если сочинили п. 56В(а).)

Глядя на выдуманную аббревиатуру австралийской должности, я подумал, что единственным сокращением в титулах начальников советского времени было слегка унизительное *и.о.*, означающее и по сию пору* исполняющего обязанности. *Например, *и.о. исполнительного директора*.

Но, между прочим, титул *исполнительный директор* хорошо звучит и нет смысла от него отказываться. Причиной тому, мне кажется, распространённость этого титула в международных организациях, популярных в России (типа ЮНЕСКО и пр.)


----------



## FYV

ANB said:


> someone who's still living in Russia


 Хорошо сказал


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> единственным сокращением в титулах начальников советского времени было слегка унизительное и.о.


Я уже забыла, а когда именно отменили всех этих революционных...  дегенверхов, главковерхов, наркомов, шкрабов, замкомпоморде, etc.
  Хотя, глаковерх - это ж ещё Первая Мировая... Унаследованное.

  Coming back to the topic, 
  "*CEO* (*C*hief *E*xecutive *O*fficer) — генеральный директор, руководитель, высшее должностное лицо. 
  Определяет общую стратегию предприятия, принимает решения на высшем уровне, выполняет представительские обязанности.

  Многочисленные дискуссии в переводческом сообществе имеют один результат: переводить этот термин на русский язык надо как _«генеральный директор»_, ибо по своим функциям CEO наиболее близок к этому русскому понятию."
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/CEO


----------



## xxatti

FYV said:


> In Russia there are two main forms of private companies - а_кционерные общество (joint stock company) _and _общество с ограниченной ответственностью (equivalent to Ltd.)._
> The head of the management of a joint stock company is called _президент _(it is elected by shareholders).
> The head of the management of what is equivalent to Ltd. is called _генеральный директор_
> There are no special abbreviations for these titles.
> 
> But I think that it's better just to write "Xxatti, CEO", because there are no strict correspondence between posts in Russian and American businesses. Also if you write _Some name, генеральный директор _and then somebody decides to translate it to english you may get _Some name, general director._


Thanks. This is what I was thinking. I think it's probably best that I just write "CEO" or _"директор"_ and from there the reader should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Kolan

xxatti said:


> Thanks. This is what I was thinking. I think it's probably best that I just write "CEO" or _"директор"_ and from there the reader should be able to figure it out.


Although the letters look the same, the abbreviation *CEO* is not Russian and would not help to understand who you are.

If you put _"директор", _then it would be a poor match.


----------



## xxatti

Kolan said:


> Although the letters look the same, the abbreviation *CEO* is not Russian and would not help to understand who you are.
> 
> If you put _"директор", _then it would be a poor match.


True, but I think using the English "CEO" sort of universalizes the term (much like the abbreviation USA). Even though neither of them are Russian, it doesn't take much to figure out what they mean.

And you don't think _"директор" _would convey that I'm the head of the corporation? It's shorter than _"генеральный директор", _and I figured it would get the point across (that I'm in charge of the company) even though it doesn't translate as "chief executive officer".


----------



## flying_spur

since you are the head of the company, "*генеральный директор*" would be better, as "*исполнительный директор*" in Russia seems to me the one who is on the lower hirarchical level of management (like a marketing, sales or IT director for eg.)


----------



## Kolan

xxatti said:


> And you don't think _"директор" _would convey that I'm the head of the corporation? It's shorter than _"генеральный директор", _and I figured it would get the point across (that I'm in charge of the company) even though it doesn't translate as "chief executive officer".


In Russia almost everyone is _директор_, therefore, if you really want to distinguish yourself then add _генеральный_.


----------



## Kolan

xxatti said:


> True, but I think using the English "CEO" sort of universalizes the term (much like the abbreviation USA). Even though neither of them are Russian, it doesn't take much to figure out what they mean.


*USA* in Russian is *США*, оr even *ЮСА* (*УСА*). **

"...
На проводах в *ЮСА*
Все хиппи с волосами
Побрили волоса,

С него сорвали свитер,..."
(Владимир Высоцкий, "Агент 007")

http://ironic.poetry.com.ua/autors/03-v/visotskiy/agent.html

"1975 В.С.*Высоцкий* О том ,что наш народ матом не ругается,а говорит на ём-знают все. *...* Интересно, что в это самое время я летел в *УСА* с коллегами, *..."*
www.it-ru.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51547&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15&sid=a2654af3a5... - 111k -


----------

